# Anyone Hear Back from NYU Yet?



## Cody Brown (Mar 13, 2006)

I haven't but I should hear from them within the next couple of weeks. I heard from a friend that unlike other NYU schools, Tisch sends out all their letters on the same day (April 1st). Does anyone know if this is true? If so, it would stop me from eagerly waiting by the mailbox everyday, which would be a good thing.

thanks!

-cody


----------



## Mark Denega (Mar 14, 2006)

Haven't heard back yet, I'm counting down the days to April 1st...


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Mar 14, 2006)

I love how they send the decisions so you'll find out on April Fools day. It's genius.

Fingers crossed for you guys!


----------

